# Smoothie Blender, recipes



## memphislawyer (Mar 2, 2007)

Well, daughter has me trying smoothies. So far, so good. Had a Mango pineapple one and a butternut squash (better than it sounds). So the issue is what sort of blender to get. She says Vitamix but I dont cook much and well, $499 is too much. I have heard of a Nutribullet, the Ninja, the Oster something Professional one that is like $250, and a Breville brand if memory serves me.

Also, how are they with yogurt added?

Suggestions, recipes?


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

I'm a Vitamix fan, and factory refurbed units can be had at significant discounts, but if all you're interested in is making smoothies, any blender in working order should suffice. A Vitamix or Blendtec will give you better results faster (depending on the ingredients) but the price is hard to justify (IMO) if you're not making soup and grinding spices in it as well.


----------



## memphislawyer (Mar 2, 2007)

hardline_42 said:


> I'm a Vitamix fan, and factory refurbed units can be had at significant discounts, but if all you're interested in is making smoothies, any blender in working order should suffice. A Vitamix or Blendtec will give you better results faster (depending on the ingredients) but the price is hard to justify (IMO) if you're not making soup and grinding spices in it as well.


Good observation, I wont really do much more than make smoothies.


----------



## MaxBuck (Apr 4, 2013)

My wife makes 2-4 smoothies every day (uses a protein mix). She buys Kitchen-Aid blenders and says there's nothing else that works as well.


----------



## phyrpowr (Aug 30, 2009)

I've talked to a couple of people who swear by that NutriBullet (sp?) thing, say it's super easy

CAVEAT: I just looked up reviews of this thing on Bing, and found a _whole bunch_ of dissatisfied customers, so I'd say go with the standard brands, Oster, Kitchen Aid, etc.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

MaxBuck said:


> My wife makes 2-4 smoothies every day (uses a protein mix). She buys Kitchen-Aid blenders and says there's nothing else that works as well.


+1! My wife and I have been very pleased with the smoothies made in our Kitchen Aid blender. At this point, the blenders been in our service for perhaps a dozen years, working fine throughout that time! Should it ever fail, I'll probably grumble about it for awhile and then go buy another...if they still sell that brand/model. :thumbs-up:


----------



## Dhaller (Jan 20, 2008)

I just use the classic Waring blender.

In college and grad school, those are what we used for coarse sample grinds in the lab, so I just kind of stuck with it - very heavy and built like a tank. The actual jar is so heavy it can serve as an improvised melee weapon, should attackers venture into my kitchen.

Daily use for better than a decade now, and going strong.

DH


----------



## DoghouseReilly (Jul 25, 2010)

Just made a protein shake with my new Ninja. The Ninja was a close second to the Vitamix in the latest round of Consumer Reports blender reviews and at $60, how could you go wrong? Blended just fine, easy to clean up, and the myriad of containers should work out well when I'm cooking.

As for the "recipe", you can't get much simpler than this:

1c milk
1 frozen banana
1 scoop protein powder


----------



## Shoe City Thinker (Oct 8, 2012)

America's Test Kitchen liked the Brevile. I use Alton Brown's smoothie recipe: soy milk, frozen mango, frozen strawberry, frozen blueberry, acai juice, banana.


----------



## memphislawyer (Mar 2, 2007)

Tried a 700 watt Black and Decker from Macy's. Did not really pulverize. Had to constantly stop and redirect all the fruit and ice

Thinking of the nutribullet or breviile hemphisphere or ninja qb1004 (49.00) or ninja j600 (99 and has the three tiered blades) orbed Basth and Beyond has a Cuisinart for 60.00 that is 90.00 off

Consumer reports likes the ninja qb1004. Cooks illustrated and Americas test kitchen like the breville but it is 199. Still better bprice than a vitamax

I used a handful of ice and teaspoon of flaxseed with some blueberries and mango and straberries, all frozen, and afresh banana and dollop of yogurt. Had to stop and unclog and start back at least a dozen times.


----------



## MacTweed (Oct 30, 2011)

Vitamix. I got mine for about $100 off at JL Hufford. I just Google for discount codes from retailers (check forums) and purchase from the lowest price. The Vitamix can make Almond milk, or turn a kale smoothie into something one drinks (instead of chews, like most other blenders). If not the Vitamix, then I'd go for the Blendtec.

You can also quickly make sorbet with the Vitamix. Good way to sneak in Spinach for the kids.


----------



## nickjett (May 7, 2014)

Taken from theninjablendererecipes.com site try this Apple pie smoothie recipe

Ingredients


3 green seeded, apples cut into quaters
360ml of yoghurt low fat
2 tablespoons of brown sugar
1 teaspoon of apple pie spice
2 cups of ice cubes

Instructions


Place all the ingredients into your Ninja blender and blend until smooth for about 60 seconds. start off on a slow speed and work your way up gradually to high.
for more smoothie recipes check their smoothie recipe page


----------



## Tempest (Aug 16, 2012)

phyrpowr said:


> I've talked to a couple of people who swear by that NutriBullet (sp?) thing, say it's super easy


Is that the expensive blender that makes all your food into _*SUPERfood*_?I find that most recipes are improved by the addition of vodka and/or rum.


----------



## GatorFL (May 13, 2013)

My wife and I consume a lot of Isagenix protein shakes. We've got a couple of the "Magic Bullet" blenders. You can find them anywhere, I saw a set at Costco last weekend for about $40. They work great and are cheap enough to toss and replace when they wear out. We get a couple of years of use out of them before they go bad.


----------

